# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  9. Всегда-всегда кормить по требованию, совсем без режима?

## Домик в деревне

Девочки, моей хорошей подруге скоро рожать и у нее возникает много вопросов. Сама задать их пока волнуется, но все ответы с благодарностью прочтет. Тоже попробую ответить. Интересует опыт ВСЕХ!

_9. Всегда-всегда кормить по требованию, совсем без режима?_

*Другие вопросы*

----------


## lastochka

Кормить тогда, когда малыш просит(забеспокоился). Лично я еще кормила тогда, когда именно мне было нужно, а сынок не просил. Это перед прогулкой, например. Если нет возможности покормить на улице, то грудь надо дать дома перед выходом. И когда вижу, что хочет спать(или мне надо, чтобы он поспал), то тоже предлагаю грудь. Короче, я давала грудь, когда сын просил и когда мне это было нужно. Например еще, если она переполнена молоком(вдруг пришло). Так грех не предложить же!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ласточка очень хорошо сказала. Я также примерно делала. Условно кормила на каждый писк и беспокойство первые три месяца и могла предложить сама, когда мне было надо. Потом у нас была сложная ситуация, гиперлактация кончилась ребенок стал плохо прибавлять в весе, искали причину, нашли ее и устранили только к полугоду, т.е. подрезали уздечку. Т.е. до полугода мне казалось, что жизнь это одно сплошное кормление. А потом стало и полегче, и интерес появился у ребенка к окружающему миру яркий. Уползать стал от груди, мог забыть приложиться. Но все равно даже сейчас если требует, я выдаю. Оно лишний раз пообниматься приятно.

----------


## котенок

если учесть, что где-то первые 1,5 месяца мы были искуственичками то режим был, кормились примерно зерез 2-2,5, ночь 2 раза. Потом был путь к востановлению ГВ и здесь режим отпал сам собой, грудь предлогалась по каждому писку + смесь каждые 2,5-3 часа, ночь исключительно грудь. К месяцем 6 установился режим сам собой, который с возрастом ребенка немного изменялся

----------


## kazangi

я кормила по первому писку, по своему требованию и после любых манипуляций с дитем. Наши кормления выглядели как: проснулись-поели, переоделись-поели, умылись-поели,поели-заснули, погуляли-поели, пришли домой-поели, искупались-поели, поиграли-поели, побыли у папы-поели, поели, поели, поели, поели.....раз 25 за сутки примерно прикладываний было. Со временем стало меньше, раз 12)) Почему так много получалось - в роддоме педиатр сказала, что для новорожденного все что с ним происходит - стресс, а утешение только одно - грудь, и поэтому для нормального развития нервной системы нужно прикладывать как можно чаще, не только для насыщения и общения, как-то так. Вот я и прикладывала постоянно, Ульяна требовать не успевала))

----------


## kosharrr

Для меня тема актуальна, внимательно вычитываю и своих вопросов подкидываю. Как кажется всем окружающим у меня деть слишком много и часто ест, я сначала не слушала и отмахивалась, то теперь в недоумении, так должно быть? Ест каждый час в режиме:проснулись-поели, икает-дать запить молочком, поиграли-перед сном хоть на полчаса поели. Любой нервоз грудь в ротик и никогда не отказывается, толко 2 раза было, что дала,а она давай улыбатся и выпихивать сосок языком. Это так? все правильно???? МАМ когда бывает гостях постоянно причитает ужас-ужас. Деть сильно быстро растет и прибавляет.....

----------


## Jazz

_kosharrr_, у нас было точно так же (в смысле частоты кормлений и отсутствия отказов мелкого). И по-моему, ничего плохого в этом нет. Ведь если доча не отказывается от груди, значит ей она (грудь) или оно (молочко) нужно. Это только взрослые могут себе во вред что-либо делать, а совсем маленькие - они от природы еще мудрые. 
К сожалению, Ваша мама так не чувствует потребности малышки, как Вы сами. Поэтому, наверно, лучше ориентироваться на свои ощущения и поведение дочи, а не на мнение других людей, пусть даже очень значимых для Вас.
А когда доча станет постарше, тогда уже можно будет выбирать, как "решать вопросы": с помощью груди или каких-то других средств.
Ну а если сомнения все еще одолевают, перечитайте еще раз предыдущий пост _kazangi_ в этой теме.  А им уже, кстати, скоро 2 года - опыт...

----------


## kosharrr

ну, спасибо, успокоили...Просто мне кормить ооооооочень нравится, а дочке есть....Офигеваю от радости когда она ночью сама находит сосок, как после сна жадно набрасывается, какие прохладные губки бывают если кормить на улице, а эти усердные серые глазища. ПРАВДА боюсь кусатся начнет, но у страха глаза велики :Smile:  Пока наслаждаемся процессом обоюдно...

----------


## Домик в деревне

kosharr, у страха глаза совершенно точно велики. я тоже боялась, что с первыми же зубами будем подкусывать. Прочла, что можно когда попробует, утыкать его в грудь, т.е. притянуть голову к себе, так чтобы носик уперся в грудь и он произвольно выпустит тогда грудь. Ну и не смеяться, что типа ай какой ты баловник, а именно выразить свое неудовольствие. И он поймет. И действительно он понял! И практически никогда не повторяет таких опытов. Если только случайно по какому-то недоразумению.

----------

